
Top Down Operator Precedence (1971) [pdf] - breck
https://daesan.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/top_down_operator_precedence.pdf
======
nly
Precedence climbing can be derived intuitively from recursive descent:

[https://www.engr.mun.ca/~theo/Misc/exp_parsing.htm#more_clim...](https://www.engr.mun.ca/~theo/Misc/exp_parsing.htm#more_climbing)

... and "Pratt Parsing and Precedence Climbing Are the Same Algorithm" 2016):

[https://www.oilshell.org/blog/2016/11/01.html](https://www.oilshell.org/blog/2016/11/01.html)

and these techniques, despite originating in the 70s, are still the state of
the art in most production programming language parsers

~~~
cbarrick
That article "Pratt Parsing and Precedence Climbing Are the Same Algorithm" is
excellent. Though Andy has a later article where he clarifies that Precedence
Climbing is a special case and is more popular than general Pratt Parsing
because of it's simplicity [1].

[1] "Precedence Climbing is Widely Used"
[http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2017/03/30.html](http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2017/03/30.html)

------
dang
A thread from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9599969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9599969)

2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1027417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1027417)

------
drallison
The only way to fly....

